# Seiko 7548 Orange Dial Rebuild



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

I picked up this Seiko 7548 in a sorry state,















The watch was bought 'blind' from a well known auction site, and was described as â€˜working order, but could do with a cleanâ€™.

I did'nt mind too much as the watch was cheap.

I pulled the watch apart, the dial, hands and chapter ring were all in excellent condition. The movement is also perfect. I managed to get a new crystal and bezel insert from our host.

I wanted to re-create the correct â€˜swirlâ€™ on the upper surface of the case, with the side being polished. After a good clean up of the case I polished it and then â€˜swirledâ€™ the upper surface.










Heres a close up of the finished swirling.










The swirling was done using a â€˜greenâ€™ pot scrubber with a hole cut out of the middle. using a circular motion with the case I (hopefully) recreated the original look of the case.

I managed to source a brand new Seiko SQ metal bracelet, that I fitted to the bare case, and swirled that as well so it all matched.

I then put it all together again, and Iâ€™m very happy with the results.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Another watch photo:









A Close up of the Bracelet/Watch joint









And finally the exclusive sq bracelet.









I've still got a 7548 that needs a new movement, so if anyone has one spare........


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Excellent work, looks fantastic.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'd be more than happy with that, well done


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Thats brilliant work. You did a great job.

I love before and after shots.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Well done Bill, that must have been very satisfying - what a transformation









Regards

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

nice one Bill, I bet your well chuffed, I would be.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

> and was described as â€˜working order, but could do with a cleanâ€™.


Excellent.

You should send the seller these photos and tell him you just gave it a wipe


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

love the finish....looks superb ORANGE RULES


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Fantastic work Bill ! Looks really good.

Would never have thought of a pot scrubber with a hole cut out of the middle - great idea ! Just goes to show you don't need to spend hundreds of quid on fancy watch tools.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Wicked job


----------



## noah1591 (Jun 25, 2005)

Wow looks great orange is a great color...


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

That looks great - I now need an orange watch to go with my yellow one


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

That's fantastic Bill, must be so satisfying. I'm all fingers & thumbs, wouldn't begin to know how to take one apart, let alone put it back together (







).



Robert said:


> You should send the seller these photos and tell him you just gave it a wipe


*THAT* appealed to my sense of humour


----------



## compas (Oct 13, 2006)

Great job, specially with the case finish

You must be very proud


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep, very well done....Great job...


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Totally amazing, top job


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Nice, like it, almost tempted to look for an Orangey Seiko, *BUT*

damitall, must stop buying watches









damitall, must stop buying watches









damitall, must stop buying watches


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

> I then put it all together again, and Iâ€™m very happy with the results.


So too, would I be!

A marvelous job!

Doctor V


----------

